# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Project Management Software Recommendations? Advice?

## moracaitlin

I work with a small conservation center on the east coast (about 8 conservators, 3 fellows). We are looking for some new software for project management. Do any of you use a software that you really like? have any warnings about anything to avoid? 

I am also making a push here to switch from paying an IT company to store our data and using Microsoft Windows to using Google Apps for Work for everything. Does anyone here currently use Google Apps for Work? was the switch easy? Do you like it or hate it, and what are some specific use cases in the conservation process where it comes in handy or gets in the way?

Thank you all so much for any help--We really need it!

----------

